# Convert handwriting to digital text



## sotuama (Aug 29, 2008)

I recently purchased a DANE-ELEC Zpen, I now realise that while it will capture my handwriting as an image it does not convert my handwriting to digital text when I use Mac OSX. It has this functionality on a PC. I wonder is there some software available for Mac OSX that could convert handwriting to text. With the Zpen the files are saved using the extension .eli


----------



## bbloke (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you looked into Ink/Inkwell?  Although I've never tried it, I believe that when a graphics tablet is connected, you should see an icon in the System Preferences.  There, you can turn on handwriting recognition.  

Have a look for "Inkwell" and/or "Ink" within the Help menu of the Finder for more details.  Unfortunately, the URL they supply no longer works, but you can find at least a few details within the help pages!


----------



## sotuama (Sep 1, 2008)

I am still struggling with the Dane-Elec Zpen. I was advised to use ink or inkwell to help convert my handwriting to text, perhaps it's just me or the version of Mac OSX I am using, but I can't seem to find or activate ink. Does anyone know of some software I could download that might be able to convert handwritten text to digital format. Thanks


----------



## bbloke (Sep 1, 2008)

Without a graphics tablet of my own, I can't really comment from personal experience, unfortunately.  You might be interested in the following, though:

inkBook (third party software, with a demo version):
http://www.magesw.com/inkbook/

An Inkwell blog:
http://inkspatter.blogspot.com/


----------



## sotuama (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks BBloke for the lead to Inkbook. I downloaded the software, but it does not recognise the files saved on the Zpen. Those files have an extension .eli, it does not seem to have a means for exporting to the Inbook. Also Inkbook ask me to enable the Ink Preferences - I can't see any ink preferences in my preferences folder. Am I missing something very obvious?


----------



## bbloke (Sep 1, 2008)

No problem, I'm happy to help where I can.  Thanks for the "thanks," too!   

As for enabling Ink, I want to make sure you are looking at the right thing.  When your input device (pen, graphics tablet, etc.) is connected, have you accessed:

Apple Menu -> System Preferences

?

System Preferences under Leopard (10.5) should look like this.  Under an older incarnation of the operating system, the System Preferences looked like this, with Ink/Inkwell showing up automatically where appropriate.  Although rather old, Apple has some information for developers about Ink/Inkwell.

Let me know how you get on!


----------



## sotuama (Sep 2, 2008)

HI BBloke, Thanks again for your help. I was going to the right place viz System Preferences. I think the Ink preference only activates when a certain type of hardware or software interacts with it. I can find the Ink preference, but it does not appear in the system preferences when I am connected to the Zpen. The reason I think is that the Zpen allows you to write on paper or any kind of page, it has a receiving device (What they call 'the Flash Memory Receiver') which stores the handwritten text and has the software to convert it to digital text.  This function only operates with a PC, it does not have Mac compatible software. What I need I think is some software that can import handwritten files from the Dane-Elec and then convert them to digital text. The Mage Inkbook application does not seem to be able to to that. The handwritten files are stored in Dane-Elec using an extension .eli, which does not seem to be compatible with Inkbook.


----------



## bbloke (Sep 2, 2008)

OK, it does sound as though the device is not compatible with Ink, which is a shame.  Dare I say it, but would it be a viable option for you to run the necessary software in conjunction with virtualization software?  That is, could you use MyScript Notes under Windows, running via VMware Fusion or similar?

Also, you might find this page useful (translated from French), as it describes usage of the zPen under Leopard... ish.


----------



## sotuama (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks BBloke, I think now we are making progress. I will look at those options, I read the review too and it has some useful suggestions - even on how to store it.


----------



## bbloke (Sep 5, 2008)

This is very strange, I could have sworn I replied the other day but my post is not here.  Maybe I'm slowly losing my marbles... or maybe I was composing the reply and closed the browser window without hitting submit!   

Running MyScript Notes under virtualization was my last resort in a way, as I hoped we'd find an OS X native solution.  At any rate, if this is a possible solution for you, that's good news.   Good luck and keep me posted about how you get on.


----------



## bbloke (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually, it's looking like a few posts have gone missing, so perhaps I'm not losing my mind after all!  I've notified the powers that be.


----------

